# Immigrant - Arriving in the US



## montybyrne (Jan 9, 2012)

Does anyone been through US immigration on an immigrant visa and had to hand a thick envelope to the customs officer at the border? How long did it take and what did the officer do with he envelope?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

How long it takes, depends on how much people there are (how much travellers / how much immigrants).
Take about 2 hours, most of the time that will do (immigrations + Customs).
What is your Point of Entry?

What they will do? Take a look at the paperwork and make sure you are who you say you are and the paperwork belongs to you.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

montybyrne said:


> Does anyone been through US immigration on an immigrant visa and had to hand a thick envelope to the customs officer at the border? How long did it take and what did the officer do with he envelope?


Yes. Hubby and I came through St. Louis. The Immigration Officer took the envelope checked everything(can't remember if he gave the contents back). Took about an hour.


----------



## montybyrne (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. When you said it took an hour, was that an hour at the booth with the officer or did that include standing in line? I will be going through LA.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

montybyrne said:


> Thanks for your replies. When you said it took an hour, was that an hour at the booth with the officer or did that include standing in line? I will be going through LA.


We went into a secondary room. About an hour in there. Can't remember how long I waited in line - does that really matter? 

You are entering a new country - what difference does a couple of hours make


----------



## montybyrne (Jan 9, 2012)

No real consequence, just don't want to book connecting that I am going to miss because I will be in an interview for a few hours. Thank you very much for sharing your experience. You have already saved me time and money 

Anyone else have similar or vastly different experiences,


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

montybyrne said:


> No real consequence, just don't want to book connecting that I am going to miss because I will be in an interview for a few hours. Thank you very much for sharing your experience. You have already saved me time and money
> 
> Anyone else have similar or vastly different experiences,


I would always have at least a couple of hours between connections - so many delays these days.

Good luck on your arrival.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Give yourself ample time. Good luck!


----------



## Kevlegs (Jun 15, 2011)

*Customs*

Took me about 30mins from giving the customs guy the envelope.


----------



## montybyrne (Jan 9, 2012)

Kevlegs, did you go to a private room or did you do it at the booth?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Kevlegs said:


> Took me about 30mins from giving the customs guy the envelope.


US Customs is not involved in immigration.


----------

